# Does anyone else use Relive cc



## derrick (21 Jun 2016)

A ride i did earlier today.
https://www.relive.cc/view/616148422


----------



## fossyant (21 Jun 2016)

That's clever. Never seen it before.


----------



## Hill Wimp (21 Jun 2016)

Ooo very TdFrancey.


----------



## Cuchilo (21 Jun 2016)

Like it !


----------



## cd365 (21 Jun 2016)

That looks good, I will sign up to that


----------



## Milkfloat (21 Jun 2016)

Ace, if only they could expand it to include elevation.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jun 2016)

I like that, though I don't think I will use it, would be different if you could select which rides they give you links for, but I wouldn't want them for all the commuting


----------



## junkie_ball (21 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I like that, though I don't think I will use it, would be different if you could select which rides they give you links for, but I wouldn't want them for all the commuting



The website says if you tag your ride as commute on strava it is ignored.


----------



## junkie_ball (21 Jun 2016)

Looks good anything to jazz up those stats.  Signed up just need to find time to get out later this week to see how this works.


----------



## EnPassant (22 Jun 2016)

Tyvm, going to give that a go. It won't have to pan as far for me yet .


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2016)

I read it as Relieve CC and expected an app showing good hedges to piss in ....


----------



## derrick (22 Jun 2016)

Fab Foodie said:


> I read it as Relieve CC and expected an app showing good hedges to piss in ....


Would have thought you would know a good hedge from a bad one


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jun 2016)

derrick said:


> Would have thought you would know a good hedge from a bad one


There are always new ones to discover!


----------



## Steady (22 Jun 2016)

I definitely do now. 

Love all these extra Strava add ons. Finding them seems to be difficult though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Jun 2016)

junkie_ball said:


> The website says if you tag your ride as commute on strava it is ignored.



Cheers, connected to it now I've just got to remember to tag my commutes.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jun 2016)

From today's ride 

https://www.relive.cc/view/620232191

@13 rider @Joobert @tallliman


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> From today's ride
> 
> https://www.relive.cc/view/620232191
> 
> @13 rider @Joobert @tallliman


I joined aswell it's great isn't it


----------



## tallliman (25 Jun 2016)

That looks pretty cool, it just lacks the Chris Boardman voice over to make it pure Tour de France style!


----------



## sackville d (26 Jun 2016)

How cool is that? They even big you up!


----------



## tgrx1901 (26 Jun 2016)

Another useful one is http://doarama.com

Not automatically connected to strava but allows you to upload your GPS file and shows a lot of map detail.


----------



## Milkfloat (26 Jun 2016)

Here's mine from today, these are great. https://www.relive.cc/view/621244466


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Jun 2016)

Yesterdays ride . https://www.relive.cc/view/620100379 This one got missed so i sent off an email . Not so much because i wanted it but to let them know as other rides had worked fine . The ride was emailed to me within the hour . Top work from them


----------



## wonderloaf (27 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Yesterdays ride . https://www.relive.cc/view/620100379 This one got missed so i sent off an email . Not so much because i wanted it but to let them know as other rides had worked fine . The ride was emailed to me within the hour . Top work from them


Nice .... so did you really go all the way round that roundabout?


----------



## Cuchilo (27 Jun 2016)

wonderloaf said:


> Nice .... so did you really go all the way round that roundabout?


Yes , it's a rather nice fountain in Bushey Park 





The story behind the fountain is that of a poverty stricken Mother that was so desperate that she drowned all of her hungry children in the pond . 
They have refurbished it recently and renamed it after Princess Diana .


----------



## wonderloaf (27 Jun 2016)

Yes that looks like it's worth a few circuits, unlike the roundabouts we have here in Basingstoke ...
http://www.basingstoke.me.uk/lgrbhatch2.html


----------



## Kip67 (30 Jun 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> Ace, if only they could expand it to include elevation.



Polar Flow does this with all your stats and the result can be shared on social media. This is nice though. Polar also call it "relive".


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Jul 2016)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeee 
https://www.relive.cc/view/627447199


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2016)

Now shows the profile along the top of the video


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Jul 2016)

https://www.relive.cc/view/631739405 thanks for putting me onto this, it is rather good fun !


----------



## jonny jeez (7 Jul 2016)

Looks like it could be a rip off.

I subscribed, which now means that relive have ALL my data from strava, with the possible exception of my bank details...and have now stopped creating vids for my rides...i got two in total

Seems like a crafty way to take stravas user data for free.

Disappointed.


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jul 2016)

Ive had a few rides missing but when ive questioned it i get my vid and they always say they have sent it . Hmmmmmmm .
anyway ...
https://www.relive.cc/view/644219703


----------



## Supersuperleeds (6 Aug 2016)

Just noticed you can no longer download the file, which is a shame.


----------



## Tanis8472 (6 Aug 2016)

Only data since signing up.
Mine all come through within 2 hours


----------

